# unfortunately, the process android.process.media has stopped



## darrick505 (May 4, 2013)

was trying to switch sd cards when this happened i think i lost a required file


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello darrick505 :wave:

How To Fix: 'Unfortunately The Android Process Media Has Stopped' - YouTube


----------

